# [Linux] BURG,

## admin

,    GRUB,          ,   ,  ,       .    ,    ,   ,       !    
BURG  Brand-new Universal loadeR from GRUB,      GRUB.  * BURG* 
    ,     BURG,    . 
 BURG PPA: 

```
sudo add-apt-repository ppa:bean123ch/burg
sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install burg burg-themes
```

 * BURG   Master Boot Record*
 BURG   . ,  , "(hd0)"       . 

```
sudo burg-install "(hd0)"
```

 *  BURG*
    '   ,       ,  ,      : 

```
sudo update-burg
```

 ** 
        ,               - ! 
  ;   ,       BURG,      't'  .       ,     ,    ,  ,  .
      : 
Sora  
Radiance  
Coffee   *   GRUB* 
     ,         .
ϳ    

```
burg-emu
```

  ,  ,       GRUB.   ,   'c'     'exit'

----------

